# Defy epoxy stained entrance



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Pinnacle started a thread about Defy Epoxy stains, I thought these pics might help with whatever questions he had. Let me know if you want higher res pics, I snapped a bunch.

3 coats Cedar Tone Defy Fortified Epoxy Stain on Rough-Sawn cedar. 
2 coats ICI varnish on tongue & groove pine.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

who caries the epoxy stain


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

that sounds pretty labor intensive for the look it achieved,,,,,,dont get me wrong, it looks great,,,,but it seems like there was surely an easier way to get that look. performance shouldnt be much of an issue, since its a lid

what do you like about this system??


----------

